# Present best deals on electricity & natural gas



## olddog (1 Sep 2011)

The various price changes in the last while have left me bewildered. I'd be very grateful for suggestions as to :

- Best deal on electricity supply

- Best deal on natural gas supply

TIA

Olddog


----------



## lillian (4 Sep 2011)

I changed to Air Tricity in May havent had a bill so far wonder if they have forgotten about us


----------



## angela59 (5 Sep 2011)

lillian said:


> I changed to Air Tricity in May havent had a bill so far wonder if they have forgotten about us


 

You are going to get a very large bill unless you phone them or email for your bill - their administration would not be up to scratch - I was with them for over 2 years and switched in November to Bord Gais - Airtricity used to phone me while I was a customer with them asking me to switch to them and like that I was on ebilling and text to read meter - anyway I got a large bill because they forgot to send emails and text to say read meter.


----------



## wbbs (6 Sep 2011)

I would agree their admin is not great, I am with Bord Gais for a while and find meter is read as normal, I switched my father to Airtricity just over a year ago and got a letter from them recently to say the meter had not been read in over 12 months and to send in reading, this was the first notification from them of this and of course a whopping big bill arrived, it wasnt obvious from previous direct debits that it was being underpaid they looked normal enough.


----------



## horusd (6 Sep 2011)

lillian said:


> I changed to Air Tricity in May havent had a bill so far wonder if they have forgotten about us


 
Yes they have forgotten about you!  I got a bill from them for nearly six months, despite having given them readings etc when requested by text.  On the plue side with Airtricity you get a card which you use to pay down amounts in the post office. I use this all the time to avoid getting a large bill.


----------



## Sue Ellen (11 Sep 2011)

olddog said:


> The various price changes in the last while have left me bewildered. I'd be very grateful for suggestions as to :
> 
> - Best deal on electricity supply
> 
> ...



Back on track to OP's original query.  

I would also be interested on people's views on cheapest supplier especially for electricity.  Read some very informative posts a good while back (before recent increases) on AAM showing the breakdown of costs with different suppliers but, for the life of me can't find them since.


----------



## suzie (12 Sep 2011)

try www.bonkers.ie


----------



## horusd (23 Nov 2011)

suzie said:


> try www.bonkers.ie




Just checked out this website for my lecky bill comparision. Very easy to use and very clear breakdown of options etc. Took me two minutes to find out Airtricity is still cheaper, for me anyhow.


----------

